# Smartphone für max. 300€



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*Smartphone für max. 300€*

Ich bin mir beim BS  total unsicher. Andriods werden ja leider meistens sehr spät geupdate zB lg macht das im 2/3 Quartal 2012 . Deswegen tendiere ich zu WP7.? Wichtge wäre mir ein wechselbare Akku und eine taugliche Kamera.


----------



## ile (27. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir beim BS  total unsicher. Andriods werden ja leider meistens sehr spät geupdate zB lg macht das im 2/3 Quartal 2012 . Deswegen tendiere ich zu WP7.? Wichtge wäre mir ein wechselbare Akku und eine taugliche Kamera.



Bloß ist das mit den Updates nicht so schlimm, sofern du keine Version mit bekannter Sicherheitslücke (z b 2.3.3) hast. Den auch Android 2.3 ist bereits sehr ausgereift und jedem Windows Phone funktionsmäßig weit überlegen.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Dann macht mal nen Vorschlag bezüglich Smartphone. ICh suche nämlich auch in der Preisklasse. WElche mir ins Auge gestochen sind, wären die HTC Desire (S, HD)


----------



## Jimini (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Dann macht mal nen Vorschlag bezüglich Smartphone. ICh suche nämlich auch in der Preisklasse. WElche mir ins Auge gestochen sind, wären die HTC Desire (S, HD)


 Falls du an einer QWERTZ-Tastatur interessiert bist, könnte zudem das HTC Desire Z etwas für dich sein. ich nutze das Gerät seit rund 14 Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KaroKrug (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Würde an dieser Stelle zum SI oder SI Plus raten, da dir das SII zu teuer sein wird - dieb eiden stellen ein günstige Alternative dar! 
Inzwischen auch echt günstiger als vergleichbare Sachen und haben den Vorteil, dass das auch neue geräte mit Android und Support in Sachen Update und Apps bieten..




Galaxy SII


----------



## ile (27. Dezember 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Dann macht mal nen Vorschlag bezüglich Smartphone. ICh suche nämlich auch in der Preisklasse. WElche mir ins Auge gestochen sind, wären die HTC Desire (S, HD)



Hab selbst ein Desire HD und bin der Meinung, dass du in der Preisregion nichts besseres findest. Die Software ist im Moment sogar aktueller als die eines Sensation.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Das wäre meinen Favs:
Motorola Atrix
Nexus S
Win 7:
HTC Radar

Designlich finde ich das Lumia 800 bzw das N9 aktuell am besten.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Andriod:
 +mehr Apps (aber Qaulität fraglich)
 +Speicherkartenslot (Atrix)
 +Updates (Nexus S)
 - wolh keine Updates (Atrix) gibt aber wohl eine Communtiy, also Custom Roms
  -keine Speicherkartenslot und Single Core (nexus s)

WP7:
update sicherer
 Radar hat wohl das beste Material, da Alu

- Keine Speicherkarten
- weniger Apps
- mögl. blockiert Nokia etwas

Also entweder Atrix oder Radar oder vll ein neues Andriod wie Meizu MX.


----------



## PC.Freak (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

ich würde bei 300€ das samsung galaxy s i9000 nehmen !


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Warum?
Es ist doch nur ein Nexus das keine Updates bekommt.


----------



## PC.Freak (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

habe das s i9000 selbst im gebrauch und bin mit ihm völlig zufrieden. wenn man aber android updates haben will sollte man das nexus nehmen. oder noch etwas auf das update des samsung galaxy note warten.


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Hinter dem Galaxy S I9000 steht eine große Community so das man auch relativ schnell sich mit den neuesten Updates per Custom Roms eindecken kann. 

Ansonsten bleibt in der Preisklasse bis 300 eigentlich nur HTC oder Samsung ggf. noch LG.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Das Samsung hat keinen Dualcore, damit steht es noch hinterdem Nexus S.
Bzw ich müsste es sofort flashen, da es mir (touchwiz) nicht gefällt.

Liste belibt so
Atrix
Nexus S
SGS oder SGS+ ?
Das LG Spedd liegt nicht gut in der Hand deswegen keine Alternative

HTC Radar
Lumia 710


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Du verwechselst grad Nexus Prime mit Nexus S. Das S hat auch keinen Dualcore. Technisch sind SGS und Nexus identisch.

Auch ich rate dir von WP7 weg zu bleiben. Nimm einfach nen Androiden und pflege ein wenig die Community auf xda-developers.com, das ist das Beste was du machen kannst.

Hier eine Auswahl. Alle sind gleich gut, es kommt nur noch auf dein Geschmach an:

HTC:
Desire HD
Desire S

Samsung:
Galaxy S
Nexus

Ich will dich bei deiner Wahl ja nicht beeinflussen, aber das hier könnte sie erleichtern: Was genau macht HTC Sense aus? Unterschiede ? - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Das bezog sich auf die Updates, deswegen steht es dahinter (in meiner Liste steht es auch richtig).
Das ist bei Andriod wohl die einzigste Lösung, deswegen würde ich fast stur nach HW vorgehen und dort ist ja das Atrix mit am besten. Und hat ebenfalss am meisten Möglichkeiten, da ist scheinabr sogar der Nachfolger schlechter.


----------



## Verox (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

galaxy s2 
. im Januar gibt's Android 4.0... 

altes iphone währe blanker hohn ... und microsoft / nokia ... ***** please ... 

hab mein s2 für 320€ bekommen.

geheimtipp: htc hd2 gebraucht für 120-150 € und 20 min zeit ins rom flashen investieren von Android.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Stimmt. Selbst neu gibts das HD2 unter 250. Es laufen WM6.5, WP7, Android, Meego und Ubuntu. Da hat jeder was er will. Außerdem gilt das HD2 als das beste Phone ever (zumindest zu seiner Zeit).


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Wo gibt es das für 250€?

Hätte alles BS die ich haben will.
Nur wie groß ist ds Risiko es zu zerstören wenn man die BS flashen will?

Warum ist das N9 so teuer.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei eBay könntest du es mit Glück für 250 schießen. Beim Flashen was zu schrotten ist schon recht schwer, dazu gehört schon Talent. Für Android muss nur ein Bootloader-Patch namens MAGLDR geflasht werden und die steht die Welt zu jeder Linux-Distri offen. Das ist ganz leicht. Es gibt übrigens zwei Modelle des HD2, einmal mit 512 MB internen Speicher und einmal mit 1024 MB. Versuch die 1 GB-Version zu erwischen, da passen mehr Apps druff.


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Habe kurz vor Weihnachten ein HD2 nagel neues Austauschgerät mit neuer Garantie für 151€ geschossen....das Handy ist einfach nach wie vor eins der besten um die Preisklasse...wenn Du Dir das flashen nicht zutraust(obwohl das echt kein Akt ist)..kannste ja gleich nach einem schauen welches schon Android drauf hat. Übrigens wird bald ICS bei XDA für das HD2 fertig sein...ist schon in der Beta 8 oder 9.


----------



## Verox (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Also flashen kann ich euch alles auf euer HD2. Oder erklären wies geht. Hab das mindestens schon bei 10 Leuten per Fernsupport gemacht und bei 2 bei mir  Restrisiko besteht immer, aber ich wüsste generell nicht, was viel schief gehen könnte. 

Habe vor 2 Wochen mein HD2 verkauft auf eBay und konnte noch glatt 200 € rausholen mit Zubehör dabei.

Ich denke es ist sehr gut möglich ein HD2 für 120-150 € zu bekommen. Und von der Hardware her muss ich beim HD2 wirklich sagen, dass das Gerät das wohl beste Smartphone der letzten 3 Jahre ist wenn es auf die reine Verarbeitung der Materialien drauf ankommt. Ich konnte wirklich NIE etwas daran aussetzen! Einfach ein Freigeist Handy mit dem man anstellen kann was man will und das mittlerweile noch spottbillig ist. Außerdem ists genauso groß wie ein Galaxy S2 vom Bildschirm her (oder nur unmerklich kleiner). Eine geile Maschine und ich empfehle sie auch jedem weiter, der keinen Bock mehr auf 650 € iPhones und 550 € Androids hat oder diese "Mädchen"-Handys

Wie Vorredner schon sagt, Android Ice Cream 4.0 (natürlich wieder mit vielen Bugs) wird bald fürs HD2 kommen. (und das bei einer Hardware von 2009 ...) Also wirklich Geheimtipp


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Ich werde die CES abwarten und mich danach entscheiden was ich mache,


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

@Verox: Dass ICS aufm HD2 läuft, liegt an der Hardware und der Community.

1. Das HD2 gilt als das wohl beste Smartphone, das je gebaut wurde. Dort passt einfach alles, egal ob Verarbeitung, Display, Kamera, Lautsprecher, Akkulaufzeit, Performance oder sonstwas. Deswegen haben es viele gekauft. Die Community ist also verdammt groß, daher hat das HD2 auch die wohl meisten Developer (im Vergleich zum Sensation/Evo3D/XL/XE fühl ich mich schon fast alleine ). Daher gibt es viele schaue Köppe, die sich die Zeit nehmen und dan ICS arbeiten.

2. Die Hardware war damals absolute Spitzenklasse. Die CPU taktet zwar nur mit 1 GHz, wie beim SGS auch, jedoch war die Power pro Takt viel besser und die GPU war auch nochmal ein ganzes Stück flotter als andere Geräte. Selbst heute kommen andere neuwertige Handys (Wildfire S, Explorer, Galaxy Mini etc.) nicht an das HD2 ran. Deshalb hat das Teil genug Leistung für fast alle Betriebssysteme. Die Betriebssysteme müssen dann nur noch auf das HD2 angepasst werden, aber da sind wir wieder bei Punkt 1.

mfg Marcel


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Ich möchte mal noch die Geräte von Sony einwerfen, zB Arc (S),
sollen Qualitativ auch sehr hochwertig sein.

Als BS würde ich auch Android empfehlen, weil man einfach flexibel damit ist und es eine große community gibt, die meistens für aktuellste Android Version auf dem Handy sorgt.

Ich kann aus persönlicher Erfahrung nur sagen, dass Sony und HTC geräte bauen, die wirklich Wertig in der Hand liegen. 
Nexus S wäre auch sicher eine gute Alternative.

Samsung GS I liegt, finde ich, durch Plastik Rückseite nicht wirklich Edel in der Hand.
Aber wenn GS I dann das normale und nicht die + Version, denn für diese gibt es kaum Custom Roms.

Mfg.

Tobi.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Was EVO3d gibt es atm für 270€.
Loht sich für den Preis oder lieber warten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Lohnt sich habs mir am Samstag gekauft ist ein geiles Teil für den Preis


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

@turbosnake: Losht sich definitv. Das derzeit einzigste bessere Gerät, das Note, kostet das Doppelte und das Gerät, welches gleichauf ist, das S2 immernoch 400€. Das Schnäppchen sollte sich momentan absolut keiner entgehen lassen, vor allem da das Teil mal 3/4 Riesen gekostet hat.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Das Note wäre mir zu groß.
Leider hat unser Sat keine mehr im Mediamarkt waren aber noch welche.

Ich denke ich mache das über den Online Shop von Saturn.
Wenn ich genug Geld habe, das muss ich mal nachschauen, wie lange gilt das Angebot?


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Das wird dir keiner sagen können aber ich denke der preis wird bleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Smartphone für max. 300€*

Habe das EVO 3D hier, jetzt brauche ich nur noch den die SIM Karten.
Aber ein paar Fragen haben ich noch:
Geht der Wecker auch wenn es ausgeschaltet ist? Beim 5800XM ging das.
Kriegt man Sense kastiger habe das mal bei einem HTC im Saturn gesehen.
Und gint es must-have Apps?


----------



## Abufaso (26. Februar 2012)

Nein der Wecker geht nicht wenn das Teil ausgeschaltet ist, musste ich auch schon feststellen 
Zu dem Design, hast du unter der Personalisieren Einstellung schon alles durchgeguckt?

Edit: wegen den Apps, schau mal hier auf den ersten paar Seiten: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...und-navigation/196904-android-stammtisch.html


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2012)

Habe ich schon. Alles was drauf ist ich habe es nicht gefunden.


----------



## Abufaso (26. Februar 2012)

Hmm, wenn du genau dasselbe haben willst würd ich am besten nochmal zu besagtem Saturn gehen und nachschauen was da eingestellt ist


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2012)

Das ist schon länger her also werden sie es nicht mehr haben.


----------



## biohaufen (26. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon länger her also werden sie es nicht mehr haben.



Also beim Sensation und Co. Gibt es unten rechts einen Button, und das eckigste Design was ich kenne ist "Schiefer" und "Holz" ---> Das gibt es bei meinem Desire mit einer Custom Rom


----------

